# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Lista e mikpritësave shqiptarë në diasporë

## rezi_Mynihut

E hapa kete teme per te gjithe ata anetare te forumitshqiptar te cilet kane vendosur te udhetojne ne ndonje qytet te Europes si turiste dhe duan te shkembejne dy fjale me forumiste te cilet kane vite ne keto qytete dhe dine me shume informacjone mbi vendin, gjuhen, zakonet, hallet e shqiptareve etj.

Meqe pushimet e veres nuk jane me larg, do te ishte interesante te jesh diku ne nje qytet te Europes dhe te takohesh me anetare te tjere te Forumit me te cilet je njohur dhe bashkbisedon prej kohesh.

Ketu mund te lini mesazh per qytetin apo shtetin qe keni ndermend te vizitoni si dhe periudhen e kohes qe keni planifikuar.

Bashkbisedim te kendshem!

----------


## Fredi

Teme shume e mire kjo dhe interesante. Une jetoj ne qytetin Chania te greqise ne ishillin Crete kush deshiron te kaloje pushimet ketu eshte i mirpritur nga une. Do kisha shume deshire te takoja ndonje forumist qe kaq kohe bisedojme ne shume tema por pa e njohur njeri tjetrin. Per mua forumi eshte si nje shuku im i ngushte.
Me respekt Fredi.

----------


## Benni

Rezo,

te lumte per kete idee.

Nje verejtje te vogel:

Jo vetem per forumistet ne Europe, por per te gjithe kudo qe ndodhen, pse jo!

Fredi, po me ra rruga nga Kreta, patjeter qe do ta dergoj perpara nje MP/Email.

Eshte nje gje shume e mire te krijohet nje rreth me forumist 
qe nuk kane frike te llafosen me njerit-jetrin edhe pertej ekranit.

Duke ndjekur shembullin e Fredit, shenomeni edhe mua ne liste:

Benni
Gjermani / München 
cel. 0049 172 8964103
beni@njoftime.com

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Kush e ka rrugen per ne Londer miresete vij.
Shijaksin e keni gati ne xdo kohe.
Me njoftoni me email.
mveliu@hotmail.com

----------


## lagjia-5

nese shtepia e ime e Home Office eshte e hapur per te gjithe shqiptare na qe jane 
mire se te vine
                                  29 Battenberg Road 
                                             leicester
                                        Engaland       UK

----------


## ermal80

une per pashke kismet mund te kem rrugen andej nga munchen se kam nje shok atje ........me shume kenaqesi do deshiroja te takohesha me ndonje nga anetaret e forumit shqiptar 
ftesen e rezit e kam ruajtur 
kujt ti bjere rruga nga bologna (itali) shtepia ime eshte e hapur ........boll te me nise nje mp ose nje e mail 
ermal2005@virgilio.it

----------


## Shtojzavalle

Nese ju bie nonjehere rruga per ne Kanada, jeni te mirepritur te shtepia ime.
Email: scorenr11@hotmail.com
Pershendetje

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Nese ju bie rruga per ne Londer, me kontaktoni ne mesazhe privat...!

----------


## leci

Ne Ferrara te Italise deren e keni te hapur...jo te gjithe se nuk na nxen :buzeqeshje: 
leci

----------


## k_kushtrimi

nese vini ndonjehere ne Selanik, atehere mund te me shkruani ne MP, e nese keni deshire mund edhe te fleni ne Konviktin e Kolegjit ku studjoj

----------


## InFinita

Nuk ma merr mendja që do ketë shumë shqiptarë në këto vende, mirëpo unë kam plan të vizitoj Indinë, Nepal dhe Tibet prej korrikut - shtator 2005.

Do gëzohesha nëse takoj shqiptarë në këto vende ! Ka të atillë që jetojnë në këto vende ?


Përndryshe, nëse ka të interesuar për Zürich, unë i mirëpres më dëshirë. Ndoshta edhe gjej kohë t'Jua tregoj Zürich-un sado pak - qytet që e dua shumë :-)

----------


## Irfan

*Miresevini ne Shtetin e dyte te shqipetarve*,ne Turqi, e ne veqanti ne Ankara.
    Pse Turqija eshte shteti i dyte i shqipetarve?
Ne Turqi jetojn rreth 5 miljon shqipetare,edhe pse ky numer per disa eshte i pa kuptueshem,jeta eshte e tille qe te vene te hamendje(habitje).Turqit dhe shqipetaret konsiderohen si velleser,per me shuem lexoneni Kushtetuten e Turqis,ajo e vitit 1925.
    Do kisha shume deshire te takoja ndonje forumist qe kaq kohe bisedojme ne shume tema por pa e njohur njeri tjetrin. Per mua forumi eshte si nje shuku im i ngushte.Nuk i perjashtohet edhe te tjerev......Jeni te mire se ardhur ne Ankara....

    "Miresevini ne Ankara"
    "Welcome in Ankara"
     "Hosgeldiniz Turkiye`de"
Adresa :elefanti: urkiye,Ankara-KIzIlay,II/b25
email: presheva2001@hotmail.com
cep(MOB.) telefonu:
+905554934798

----------


## PINK

WoW ............ interesante keto ftesat tuaja  :buzeqeshje: 

do ta kem parasysh kur te bej nje udhetim neper evrope ... London , Paris , Itali ....... dhe Prage  jane destinacionet qe dua te shkoj ......... 

Do na prisni o njerez ........... me verte e kam ...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ATMAN

> WoW ............ interesante keto ftesat tuaja 
> 
> do ta kem parasysh kur te bej nje udhetim neper evrope ... London , Paris , Itali ....... dhe Prage  jane destinacionet qe dua te shkoj ......... 
> 
> Do na prisni o njerez ........... me verte e kam ...



pinko 

kur te vish ne europe me lajmero po deshe te vish nga une , une te pres vetem ne keto shtete 

1.itali 
2.france
3.spanje
4.austri
5.slloveni

numri im i telefonit eshte 3398443886

me prefiksin e italise perpara qe eshte 0039

----------


## helene

> Nuk ma merr mendja që do ketë shumë shqiptarë në këto vende, mirëpo unë kam plan të vizitoj Indinë, Nepal dhe Tibet prej korrikut - shtator 2005.


une do shkoj ne Nepal ne shtator ne host family  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kryeplaku

Rezi me vjen keq qe u vonova dy vjet per te lexuar temen tende, por "me mire vone se kurre" thote populli yne.

Une jetoj ne Rodi (angl. Rhodes, greq. Rodhos) dhe ketu i bie rruga vetem atyre qe kerkojne qefin.

Nuk ju them se do ju mbaj ne shtepine time por sigurisht do mundesha t'ju gjej ndonje hotel ose restorant te lire dhe mund t'ju orentoj reth ishullit (dhe kjo eshte me te vertet dicka me vlere per nje vend ku turisti shikohet si prehu ne xhungel).

Emaili im, vetem per anetaret e Forumit, eshte : eriusluci@hotmail.com

Kete Vere do jem ketu, Veren tjeter nuk e di por do ju lajmeroj perseri!




Saper Rodin, vendoseni vet:
http://www.greecetravel.com/rhodes/p...town/index.htm

Ah dhe dicka tjeter se desh e harrova.... nese ju bie rruga kendej mos merrni shume valixhe e roba, ju nevojiten vetem rrobat e banjos (te tjerat i zevendeson Dielli), syze dielli, celulari per te mbyllur ndonje takim me ndonje Suedeze/Suedez te rastit dhe ora, qe mos humbasesh takimet!

----------


## Kryeplaku

Kete Dimer ndodhem ne Firence te Italise, per me vone nuk jam i sigurte.

Cdo komunikim eshte i mirpritur ne adresen elektronike te mesiperme.

Ju uroj cdo te mire, faleminderit

----------


## edion1

Kam ardhur me pushime ne edinburgh , Scotland . mu bene 2 dite dhe pak a shume kam vizituar vendet kryesore turistike . Por ajo qe isha me i interesuar eshte night clubs ( a bit of house & tecno ) . 
Nuk e di a ka ndonje ne forum qe rri ay , ose qe ka qene dhe e ka bere shume pershtypje . 
Kete te shtune kthehem ne Londer , por po shpresoja te shkoja diku te premten ne darke . 

  Thanx a lot ....

 Ps .  Kush ka nevoje per te njejten informacion ne Londer , i'll be glad to help .

----------


## bebushja

E Bukur Kjo Teme Po Me Pelqeka
Atehere Dhe Une Them Te Njejten Gje Si Parafolsit 
Ne Se U Bie Ruga Ne Londer Jeni Te Mire Pritur
Free 2jave Dhomen Ngrenjen Dhe Shetitjet Neper Londer :shkelje syri:

----------


## troyanss

Nese Doni Te Vizitoni Romen ,  Kryeqytetin E Artit Dhe Arkitektures , 

  Io Sono Qua !!!!

----------

